# Running Length of Tomy Curves??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello All, I want to figure the exact lrunning length of each of my lanes. Is there a listing or does anyone know the running length for the inside and outside lanes of the 9" 1/8 radius curves - 12" banked curves - 12" 1/8 radius curves - 15" 1/8 radius curves - 18" 1/8 radius curves. Thanks in advance. mj


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Hello All, I want to figure the exact lrunning length of each of my lanes. Is there a listing or does anyone know the running length for the inside and outside lanes of the 9" 1/8 radius curves - 12" banked curves - 12" 1/8 radius curves - 15" 1/8 radius curves - 18" 1/8 radius curves. Thanks in advance. mj


Someone knows. Not me, but someone on here will have the answer you seek.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know either, but I know someone who does!  

On the HOSlotCarRacing.com website, the Track tab, at the very bottom, there is a listing of the lane lengths for the existing flat tracks. 

Here's a link to the right page. You will still need to scroll to the bottom.

I think it would be safe to assume that a 12" and 9" banked turn would have the same travel distance as the flat turn. Well, actually, I know that it will be *slightly* different from the flat distance, because of the vertical travel of the banked turns, but for all intents and purposes, they are the same distance.

-- Bill


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*HO slot racing has it!*

I was at www.hoslotcarracing.com recently and in there somewhere was a chart of curve distances for everything from 6' rad to 18" rad AFX track.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Much thanks.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Come on you smarties, do the math! You're looking for arc length on 2 points on the curve that are defined. If you can tell me the distasnce of the slot from the edge I can give you the arc length. 

There used to be this great little measuring tool called the "Tapeless Measure". It had a wheel and a counter that measured distance. I have one but it needs repair. I can't find a new one anywhere.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK here is the cheapskate, no way to mess it up method: Take string and run it in the slot. Then measure the length of string.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Slott V said:


> If you can tell me the distance of the slot from the edge I can give you the arc length.


Ahhh, SlotV, therein lies the rub. Actually, I had already calculated the lane radii (see below), but to determine the lane length of each turn radii it's more calculation, and with a non-zero chance of making a public boo-boo. More importantly, I remembered where Greg had already published just those values.  

Call me lazy, but only after you calculate arc length for all the lane radii for all the turns.

-- Bill

Tomy 6" 3 13/16 5 3/16
Tomy 9" 6 13/16 8 3/16
Tomy 12" 9 13/16 11 3/16
Tomy 15"	12 13/16 14 3/16
Tomy 18"	15 13/16 17 3/16


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Come on you smarties, do the math! You're looking for arc length on 2 points on the curve that are defined. If you can tell me the distasnce of the slot from the edge I can give you the arc length.
> 
> There used to be this great little measuring tool called the "Tapeless Measure". It had a wheel and a counter that measured distance. I have one but it needs repair. I can't find a new one anywhere.


I knew......I just wanted to see if anyone else knew!! Whos pants are on fire?? mj


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I use string 

Roger Corrie


----------

